# Fedor: 'Let him try to take advantage of my "Sloppy Hands"



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

http://news.sportbox.ru/Vidy_sporta...or-Emeliyanenko-Mne-vse-ravno-ring-ili-kletka

Q: How will your training for the fight go?

*Fedor: I will do a few sessions in St. Petersburg, Stary Oskol and in high altitude conditions of Caucasus mountains. We will train separately working the stand-up, and working the ground game. Later we will combine the two, and do tons of sparring. Will also be running alot. We have to work for conditioning and train for quick movement. I repeat, that opponent is very fast. So I need to be even faster. I need to be either the first to the punch, or move in such way that he doesn't have a chance to get his momentum going.
*
Q: In one of his interviews Rogers said that your punching technique is "ticky-tacky"(sloppy) and wants to take advantage of it?

*Fedor: If he says so, then it must be the case. He probably knows better. Let him try to take advantage of it, and And I will do my thing.*

Q: The fight will take place in a cage. Is there a difference between a ring and a cage?

*Fedor: For me there is not much difference. Yes, there is a little, but to me it doesn't matter. I do not fear the power of pressure, Therefore, even if I am pressed against the cage, I know what to do.*


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

How to pronounce Fedor's name:






"If he says so, then it must be the case." Could this guy possibly get any cooler?


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

> Q: In one of his interviews Rogers said that your punching technique is "ticky-tacky"(sloppy) and wants to take advantage of it?
> 
> Fedor: If he says so, then it must be the case. He probably knows better. Let him try to take advantage of it, and And I will do my thing.


He knows better? Even his sense of humour is humble!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Awesome. People dissing Fedor's striking would be like dissing Nog's Jitz. Just crazy.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Let's hope he doesnt pull a Cro Cop and underestimate the difference of a cage vs ring. Fedor will win this no matter what but he should seriously consider training in the cage rom hear on out as far as im concerned.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I think Brett Rogers is buying into the hype that thousands of MMA fans on the internet have created by Fedor signing with Strikeforce just to make it look like when Fedor beats him, he'd have beaten a "legit contender."


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I think Brett Rogers is buying into the hype that thousands of MMA fans on the internet have created by Fedor signing with Strikeforce just to make it look like when Fedor beats him, he'd have beaten a "legit contender."


Pretty much this.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I think Brett Rogers is buying into the hype that thousands of MMA fans on the internet have created by Fedor signing with Strikeforce just to make it look like when Fedor beats him, he'd have beaten a "legit contender."


Spot on. Fedor should be fighting Werdum or Overeem.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Brett Rodgers is just giving Fedor more of a reason to want to humiliate him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor is going to do this thang come fight time. Rogers is going to come in thinking he's bigger, stronger, with more power. Fedor is going to land that first punch that is going to toss Rogers off his game the rest of the fight.

Also, thread dragged to Strikeforce section.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

snakerattle79 said:


> *Fedor: If he says so, then it must be the case. He probably knows better. Let him try to take advantage of it, and And I will do my thing.*


Fedor, my God, you are ******* incredible.



All_In said:


> How to pronounce Fedor's name:
> 
> 
> "If he says so, then it must be the case." Could this guy possibly get any cooler?


Not a ******* chance.

I probably mentioned this before but Rogers talking like this is really making me want to see Fedor ruin him even more, even though I was going to fap to it anyway since it is Fedor.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Fedor Round ZERO anyone?


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

lol at ppl who are more concerened with fedors legacy than he is:confused03: Give the guy a break already
on a side note someone needs to teach fedor how to trash talk


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

A true hero...

I see this being a mauling though. Fedor has already gotten into Roger's head and come fight time, will just finish him. Fedor by TKO rd. 1.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Awesome. People dissing Fedor's striking would be like dissing Nog's Jitz. Just crazy.


 
Nog has Jitz???:confused02:


Fedor so cool calm an collected, poor Rogers and the people that actually think he has a shot......

CC420


----------



## gsx_r (Aug 12, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> Let's hope he doesnt pull a Cro Cop and underestimate the difference of a cage vs ring. Fedor will win this no matter what but he should seriously consider training in the cage rom hear on out as far as im concerned.



I read some place he bought a ring for this gym.

Fedor strikes me as amazingly smart and details oriented. Not the type to miss anything.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

gsx_r said:


> I read some place he bought a ring for this gym.
> 
> Fedor strikes me as amazingly smart and details oriented. Not the type to miss anything.


 
Well he really needs to buy a cage cuz he has only fought in a ring, now he will be fighting in a cage for the first time......

As far as I know the Red Devil Club has rings in it already......:confused05:

CC420


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I think Brett Rogers is buying into the hype that thousands of MMA fans on the internet have created by Fedor signing with Strikeforce just to make it look like when Fedor beats him, he'd have beaten a "legit contender."


Or maybe he has this ridiculous idea about “selling a fight” 

I mean how dare he


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see those sloppy hands meet rogers' face


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Kreed said:


> Or maybe he has this ridiculous idea about “selling a fight”
> 
> I mean how dare he


Exactly, just like how people on the internet are trying to sell Rogers as being some kind of contender to make Fedor look better when he beats him.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kreed said:


> Or maybe he has this ridiculous idea about “selling a fight”
> 
> I mean how dare he


Maybe he actually thinks he can win???:confused02:



FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Can't wait to see those sloppy hands meet rogers' face


 
Repped....:thumbsup:




Alex_DeLarge said:


> Exactly, just like how people on the internet are trying to sell Rogers as being some kind of contender to make Fedor look better when he beats him.


 
The air will be out of that balloon soon enough...lol:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Exactly, *just like how people on the internet are trying to sell Rogers as being some kind of contender to make Fedor look better when he beats him.*


There is a big difference between a fighter deluding himself in the spirit of generating business and fans deluding themselves because they lack mma commonsense..


coldcall420 said:


> Maybe he actually thinks he can win???:confused02:


Yeah thats why when a rep[orter asked him how he was going to beat fedor he replied "wherever...wherever he wants to take it.Its up to him"


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kreed said:


> There is a big difference between a fighter deluding himself in the spirit of generating business and fans deluding themselves because they lack mma commonsense..


 
Very true, with that said do you think that Rogers will beat Fedor???:confused02:


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL, after reading this i know Rogers is gonna eat some humble pie..


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn i love Fedor. True class in and outside of the ring. Just hope he doesn't eat a stray punch. It'd really suck to have his streak end due to Rogers. Note: I've just said many hail mary's and sacrificed several kfc chickens to the mma gods...

Go Fedor.


----------



## andy_olinyk (Dec 31, 2006)

FiReMaN11d7 said:


> Can't wait to see those sloppy hands meet rogers' face


first death in mma history RIP rogers.you heard it here first.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Very true, with that said do you think that Rogers will beat Fedor???:confused02:


like I said in your other post when a reporter asked him how he was going to beat fedor he basically said "it depends where he (fedor) wants to take it"..Which is a clear indication he is going into the fight with a losers mentality..Sure he has a punchers chance but I really dont think he has a prayer


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

I do hope that Fedor has done training with boxers...I dont have a lot of faith in "world-class (standup) strikers in any of the MMA orgs. 

That one video with him sparring was pretty slick but he let his hands down to move out...people get dusted that way.

Not seen too many Fedor fights but I do hope for all of the hype, he's a ******* good reason to fear the Russkies again!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Honestly, this is like some person being like "I'm going to be the better linebacker because I has very little experience in it. I'm big though, so I should do well. You can't argue with that!" Rogers, I am betting so much against you it will be ******* insane....


----------



## Alienspy (Jan 30, 2007)

Correct me if im wrong, I've heard this from alot of places. But isnt Fedor's main striking Mua-thai/kickboxing coach none other then Ernesto Hoost? There isnt anyone in Roger's team with that caliber level of striking coach on his side. Whether he found a glitch in the terminator , doesnt matter , cause Hoost or The red devils would surely find one in Roger's game.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

I believe Brett is coming in with a lot of hype coming into the match. Strikeforce chose him maybe because he is Ranked higher than Werdum or Overeem.

Fedor does have a flaw in his stand-up that Arlovski took advantage of before the "flying knee" incident. Still Fedor won because that was their strategy, bring in Arlovski until he gets careless and knock him out. Brett shouldn't get too cocky, he'll face the mat first or tap out.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Alienspy said:


> Correct me if im wrong, I've heard this from alot of places. But isnt Fedor's main striking Mua-thai/kickboxing coach none other then Ernesto Hoost? There isnt anyone in Roger's team with that caliber level of striking coach on his side. Whether he found a glitch in the terminator , doesnt matter , cause Hoost or The red devils would surely find one in Roger's game.



There is a video on youtube of him training with tyrone spong, who is a very highly regarded kickboxer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4md81XXJOH4


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Tacx0911 said:


> *I believe Brett is coming in with a lot of hype coming into the match. Strikeforce chose him maybe because he is Ranked higher than Werdum or Overeem.*
> 
> Fedor does have a flaw in his stand-up that Arlovski took advantage of before the "flying knee" incident. Still Fedor won because that was their strategy, bring in Arlovski until he gets careless and knock him out. Brett shouldn't get too cocky, he'll face the mat first or tap out.


No strikeforce chose rogers because he is more popular with csuals than the other 2..And because he also happens to be the most marketable can fighter to break fedor into the American market (again)


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Tacx0911 said:


> Fedor does have a flaw in his stand-up that Arlovski took advantage of before the "flying knee" incident.


What flaw are you talking about? Watch the fight in slow motion and you'll see Fedor ducking all Arlovski's shots. AA only lands about 3 meaningful punches because Fedor was avoiding most of his punches. This fight proved nothing besides the fact that Arlovski has great hands and that Fedor still ducked most of his punches.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Guy said:


> What flaw are you talking about? Watch the fight in slow motion and you'll see Fedor ducking all Arlovski's shots. AA only lands about 3 meaningful punches because Fedor was avoiding most of his punches. This fight proved nothing besides the fact that Arlovski has great hands and that Fedor still ducked most of his punches.


And that AA moves forwards and backwards punching and never brings his hands back to protect his face leaving him wide for the counter.......

Which we have seen twice in a row now......the second he needed to duck and pivot away from Rogers and never let his hands down which he didt accomplish......

Obviously...

CC420


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> There is a video on youtube of him training with tyrone spong, who is a very highly regarded kickboxer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4md81XXJOH4


lol spong is supposed to be proper sick...Wasnt he raved about in K1?


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> And that AA moves forwards and backwards punching and never brings his hands back to protect his face leaving him wide for the counter.......
> 
> Which we have seen twice in a row now......the second he needed to duck and pivot away from Rogers and never let his hands down which he didt accomplish......
> 
> ...


Seriously, this is a guy who now wants to be a boxer? Dropping your hands and moving straight forward / back is a sure fire way to have a very short boxing career. 

If you really think about it AA's striking is kind of over rated. Sure he has fast hands but really his movement and footwork aren't that good. Certainly not good enough to compete with mid level boxers. By the way, I'm not saying he's a bad MMA fighter, he just has some obvious holes in his striking.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

I hope Brett gets knocked down faster than Big Timmy.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Seriously, this is a guy who now wants to be a boxer? Dropping your hands and moving straight forward / back is a sure fire way to have a very short boxing career.
> 
> If you really think about it AA's striking is kind of over rated. Sure he has fast hands but really his movement and footwork aren't that good. Certainly not good enough to compete with mid level boxers. By the way, I'm not saying he's a bad MMA fighter, he just has some obvious holes in his striking.


 
Thats what Im tryin to say its almost like he needs to forget boxing and just go back to training MMA his clinching, foot movement, defense and take downs also his take down defense. Im not sure why the drop off i mean he seemed to be a better fighter to me before he got on this whole boxing kick.....

CC420


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> lol spong is supposed to be proper sick...Wasnt he raved about in K1?


He has been fairly up and down lately, but he is top notch when he is on.


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

Fedor should be careful what he asks for, Rogers has far more power than he does.

I think we're all aware that Fedor plans on taking the fight to the ground as soon as he can, he wants none of Rogers power.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> Fedor should be careful what he asks for, Rogers has far more power than he does.
> 
> I think we're all aware that Fedor plans on taking the fight to the ground as soon as he can, he wants none of Rogers power.


 
I think he wont have any prob standing wth Rogers....

CC420


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I think he wont have any prob standing wth Rogers....
> 
> CC420



Im not gonna say that rogers will outclass him standing up, but i will say that rogers is one of the most powerful dudes he has ever fought and can definetely end this fight with one punch. Fedor is very smart and although im sure he could knock rogers out, he will probably do the smart thing and take this to the ground as soon as possible.


----------



## 16volts (Jun 27, 2009)

fedor has a a knack for beating people at their own game, see nog


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Im not gonna say that rogers will outclass him standing up, but i will say that rogers is one of the most powerful dudes he has ever fought and can definetely end this fight with one punch. Fedor is very smart and although im sure he could knock rogers out, he will probably do the smart thing and take this to the ground as soon as possible.


 
Its cool man we can agree to disagree but fedor stands with him and beats him there in my opinion..

CC420


----------



## tuskan (Sep 6, 2009)

Fedor will knock him out, 1st round KO


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

16volts said:


> fedor has a a knack for beating people at their own game, see nog


...Excellent point!



UsqueAdFinem said:


> Fedor should be careful what he asks for, Rogers has far more power than he does.
> 
> I think we're all aware that Fedor plans on taking the fight to the ground as soon as he can, he wants none of Rogers power.


...Rogers is overrated. He has only 1 top HW that he's beaten. Fedor has fought just as or even more powerful strikers. I bet little (BIG) brother Alexander Emelianenko can hit as hard as Rogers. Fedor has a who's who list of the best fighters ever. Power can't hold water to Technique---Machida/Evans...GSP/Alves...Rampage/Griffin, just to name a few. Brock Lesnar is the only power exception at this moment...until he meets Shane Carwin. Rogers can only win 1 way. Fedor can beat him several ways...


----------



## UsqueAdFinem (Sep 5, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Rogers is overrated. He has only 1 top HW that he's beaten. Fedor has fought just as or even more powerful strikers. I bet little (BIG) brother Alexander Emelianenko can hit as hard as Rogers. Fedor has a who's who list of the best fighters ever. Power can't hold water to Technique---Machida/Evans...GSP/Alves...Rampage/Griffin, just to name a few. Brock Lesnar is the only power exception at this moment...until he meets Shane Carwin. Rogers can only win 1 way. Fedor can beat him several ways...


That's why I'm saying Fedor will take him down to finish the fight. Fedor was being outpointed by Arlovski and was losing the first round until Arlovski got cocky and tried to throw that fancy flying knee. I think much more of the same will happen here, except Rogers won't be throwing any flying knee's.

Rogers is overrated, I agree completely. But people will be surprised when they see just how hard it will be for Fedor to outmuscle him like he does most of his opponents. Fedor will have to rely on technique in this fight more than anything.

We don't know what Rogers has on the ground right now, but for all we know it can be a pretty good ground game. We won't know until Fedor takes him down, if he is able to. Rogers has a chance in this fight, and I don't think it will hurt to put something down on him.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> That's why I'm saying Fedor will take him down to finish the fight. Fedor was being outpointed by Arlovski and was losing the first round until Arlovski got cocky and tried to throw that fancy flying knee. I think much more of the same will happen here, except Rogers won't be throwing any flying knee's.


Why does it matter that Arlovski was winning a "feeling out"
process? Fedor still won in devastating fashion.



> Rogers is overrated, I agree completely. But people will be surprised when they see just how hard it will be for Fedor to outmuscle him like he does most of his opponents. Fedor will have to rely on technique in this fight more than anything.


When was the last time Fedor outmuscled anybody? He's no Brock or GSP, the guy utilizes great technique everytime he's fighting and doesn't rely solely on strength. Fedor could take Rogers down with a judo trip easily.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

UsqueAdFinem said:


> Rogers is overrated, I agree completely. But people will be surprised when they see just how hard it will be for Fedor to outmuscle him like he does most of his opponents. Fedor will have to rely on technique in this fight more than anything.


Saying Rogers is over rated isn't really adequate. The guy is 10-0 and his opponents combined record is 67-69. His opposition can't even muster a .500 record even with AA's 15 wins thrown in. 

Fedor outmuscle him? Fedor is a small HW, he virtually never gets to outmuscle opponents, that isn't going to be new to him.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Fedor is so bad ass. He knows he has no need to talk sh-t. Rogers is f-cked. Fedor will probably stand with him in this fight but I think he could probably pull guard or just throw a flying armbar and finish this fight in the first minute. Just because he is that good at it.


----------

